# HELP Aluminium & Saltwater How Do I Protect Metal Hood



## WalWal (May 10, 2008)

Hi i bought a 6ft Superwin aqarium and the hood is made of aluminium - starting to see a reaction on the metal to the saltwater - how can i protect it from corroding?
Thanks


----------



## melo (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think there is anyhting you can do, you can't change the chemical properties of metal. I would suggest a new hood


----------

